# Cream separator



## fatboyandmimi (Apr 26, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a cream separator? Also any tips on making butter?

Thank you!
Lisa


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Though I would like to have one someday, I haven't done any research on them....what I do is to skim off whatever cream I can from each quart jar, I freeze it until I have a pint then thaw and put it in my kitchen aid bowl with the beater attachment and start "churning"....or as I started to make butter, I just put the cream in a jar, put the lid on tight and shook it til butter formed.


----------



## fatboyandmimi (Apr 26, 2011)

One thing that I am worrying about is that for goat milk to not taste 'goaty' it is best to keep it very cold - but to have good results with a separator you have to run it through at room temperature. Does that cause the cream to have a strong flavor?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It took us a year to find a used, operating cream separator close enough to us to go buy it. But I love it.
In the spring when everybody is fresh and I can get 2-3 gallons easily I just separate it right after milking. Now, I milk and save a gallon in the 'fridge. I milk the next morning and pour a half gallon of warm milk through and then mix the rest with the cold and put it on through and it does fine.
I have a 70's Whip-o-matic that I found at a thrift store that makes an excellent butter churn.
It is very important to press the liquid out and then rinse with cold water until it runs clear. Now, I know this sounds like a lot of work but it is worth it to me. I am trying not to buy any dairy products.
We do not use that much butter and it starts to taste goaty in a few days. Especially if it gets to room temperature. So, I form it into a little loaf and freeze it. Then I grate it into a jar that has been in the freezer. I keep a spoon in the freezer to scoop a little out at a time as it melts really quickly.



I was making really heavy cream and only getting less than a pint from 2 gallons of milk. I adjusted the separator to make the cream lighter and I get almost a quart and it works great for ice cream, whipped cream and butter.


----------



## fatboyandmimi (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you for the info, will keep an eye out for an older one. That is excellent info on keeping the butter tasting fresh, thank you!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That is an awesome looking vintage ... contraption!! It just looks SO COOL! I've gotta keep my eyes open for that one!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

That is a fantastic looking seperator! Lucky you!

However, you can buy a very decent one on ebay. They have several different models, I got the hand cranked one. It's pretty good. Would I get the electric one if I was doing it over? Maybe. But, I was being cheap at the time. So, I got the one that also has the butter churn. These come from the Ukraine. I was looking for a "domestic" model, which I usually try to do, but, they were really expensive, and I'm broke right now. So, now I'm an "importer", lol.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

I've been wondering about those imported ones as well... sure is a good price compared to the Hoegger ones. I can't imagine how the US ones (which were probably made in China) could be $300-$400 better than the Ukrainian ones.

What do you do with the skim milk? Do you make mozzarella or drink it? I'm not sure I could go back to skim milk after drinking whole milk for the last 6 months.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

The skim milk is actually very rich. Nothing like the watered down stuff you buy at the store. We would drink it but do not need to. It usually goes to the chickens. My DIL will use it to make cheese.


----------



## coo coo cachoo (Dec 26, 2011)

so i also have a cream separator but do not know how to use it how many cones do you use also there is a screw to control how much cream you get should it be flush with the outside cone or on thread showing , i have tried it a couple of times get no cream but lots of butter looking cream on the inside cones does anyone have a manual for it , i have a 50's ( i think) economy king and a bradley 

thanks


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Try googling cream separator manuals. That is what my husband did and found a site dedicated to old separators. We were able to download the manual for ours. I wish I had a link for you but I do not.
How much milk are you trying to do at a time? It takes at least a gallon to get the cream to make it to the top. Sounds like it is getting whipped up inside but not making it out the spout. (I am just guessing here.)
I hope you can figure it out cuz we really love using ours.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

My friend uses this for her cow & goat milk...... I love it & want one sooo bad..

http://www.novocreamseparators.com/


----------



## coo coo cachoo (Dec 26, 2011)

we were trying it with half gallon so we need more milk? what it not coming out? how many cones is everyone using in there machine ?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Interesting that the insides look almost exactly like the insides to mine. Haven't changed much in 70 years. I, however, do not let my fresh milk touch plastic.


----------

